# Best tankless water heater



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am looking to buy a tankless for a new construction install (natural gas interior). I am looking at jacuzzi, rinnai, and rheem. I want to vent with pvc so I need a condensing unit I assume. 

I have heard these things make noise when they are heating water. Which one is the quietest or are they all about the same? 

Which unit will come on with the lowest amout of water running through them?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I wouldn't buy any of the three mentioned.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been happy with my Noritz. What does your plumbing supply house carry? Why do you care which vent?


----------



## GovtContractor (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh the myth of tankless water heaters. Be careful with sizing and selecting these water heaters. Much of the literature says 5.8GPM, 10GPM, etc. but when you dig into the flow diagrams for the heat exchanger, it can be much less, depending on the incoming water temp. Much much less of a GPM flow. Additionally, it's important to understand the minimum flow rate for the heater, otherwise low flow fixtures may not have enough draw to keep the burner going, causing intermittent firing and hot and cold water at the outlet. If it's a retrofit, you'll also need to look at the gas sizing and make sure you won't have to resize and redo the gas lines. Lastly, check for combustion clearances and free air space, since these things have much higher BTU's.


----------



## Mark122 (Sep 27, 2014)

We just put in an Eternal Hybrid and customers seem to be really happy with it. You can vent with pvc, and yes you need a condensate kit.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

jhark123 said:


> I've been happy with my Noritz. What does your plumbing supply house carry? Why do you care which vent?


I was going to get one from amazon or depot. 

I want to vent with pvc for combustion clearance purposes. I have wood ceilings. If I have to stay 2" away from anything combustible means I got to cut an oversized hole in the ceiling. Vs pvc where I can just cut the hole tight to the pipe and hopefully have no trim ring.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I wouldn't buy any of the three mentioned.


Why not and which one would you get?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm really happy with my Noritz


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm really happy with my Noritz


I was wondering how that ended up working out for you.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

EricBrancard said:


> I was wondering how that ended up working out for you.


It's great, the real test was when my daughter came home and took her 45 minute fricken shower, and the rest of the family gets to have hot water. This has only been an issue during the holidays and we are all going somewhere. Everyone decides to take showers at the same time. The space it Freed up is also a huge plus.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Tankless water heaters are for home with daughters.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Golden view said:


> Tankless water heaters are for home with daughters.


Amen Brother!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

We just put a couple rinnias in. They seem like nice units


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

bluebird5 said:


> Why not and which one would you get?


I'd think about Navien, I'd consider Takagi, but I would install Noritz.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's my before and after. I had a couple weeks between jobs and out of the blue decided to revamp our laundry area. Yes that's a vinyl floor.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice! Are the 3 umbrellas to let everyone know that we actually had rain last month?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Doctor Handyman said:


> Nice! Are the 3 umbrellas to let everyone know that we actually had rain last month?


Yeah, that's pretty funny. You would think the world is coming to and end when it rains here. Sure has been beautiful out lately. I love it after it rains.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> It's great, the real test was when my daughter came home and took her 45 minute fricken shower, and the rest of the family gets to have hot water. This has only been an issue during the holidays and we are all going somewhere. Everyone decides to take showers at the same time. The space it Freed up is also a huge plus.


45 minute shower? Watch out for the water police in California...or, is their even such a thing yet?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 45 minute shower? Watch out for the water police in California...or, is their even such a thing yet?


No water police yet


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

*Best Tankless Water Heater*

There is and it is enforced by the cities code enforcement so it varies from town to town.
It is mostly about watering on specific days and times. Can't wash your car, no over spraying of sprinklers causing run off. Your neighbors are asked to report violators.

When I switched to a tankless 7 yrs ago my gas bill decreased by 50% but my water usage increased. You guessed it...longer showers.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Doctor Handyman said:


> There is and it is enforced by the cities code enforcement so it varies from town to town.
> It is mostly about watering on specific days and times. Can't wash your car, no over spraying of sprinklers causing run off. Your neighbors are asked to report violators.
> 
> When I switched to a tankless 7 yrs ago my gas bill decreased by 50% but my water usage increased. You guessed it...longer showers.


There is no water police nor code enforcement in Anaheim Hills.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 45 minute shower? Watch out for the water police in California...or, is their even such a thing yet?


Get rid of the hand heald shower heads and women will take shorter showers.


----------



## jerzeedivr (Feb 5, 2009)

*Noritz*

I installed a Noritz NR-98 DVC-NG in 2011. very happy! now they have condensing units Noritz NRC-98 using pvc venting.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

Built a few houses & put them in. Over rated & well overpriced

Mike


----------



## TwoWaxHack (Aug 6, 2021)

I prefer Rinnai tankless


----------



## oddssatisfy (6 mo ago)

GovtContractor said:


> Oh the myth of tankless water heaters. Be careful with sizing and selecting these water heaters. Much of the literature says 5.8GPM, 10GPM, etc. but when you dig into the flow diagrams for the heat exchanger, it can be much less, depending on the incoming water temp. Much much less of a GPM flow. Additionally, it's important to understand the minimum flow rate for the heater, otherwise low flow fixtures may not have enough draw to keep the burner going, causing intermittent firing and hot and cold water at the outlet. If it's a retrofit, you'll also need to look at the gas sizing and make sure you won't have to resize and redo the gas lines. Lastly, check for combustion clearances and free air space, since these things have much higher BTU's.
> 
> CoPilot


Looking to replace my old water heater with tankless, what are the best ones on the market?
We have 5ppl in the family I will be probably looking at 199K BTUS ones. How much should I expect for installation?
Any rebates right now from government?


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I prefer the Rheem 3500.

Good value for the money, MSRP $1050.

Ideal for a family of 3-5.

I would try one, and if it isn’t enough, hook up another in tandem.

35 year guarantee if installed by a professional.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

It is really difficult to get a valid answer on questions such as "Which is the best" anything.
There are multiple variables that have to be considered to decide which unit would be "best" for any situation.
Without a lot more information there really is no way to give a valid answer. 
People can tell you what they have and if it performs well but without the context of performs well under which conditions and if those conditions apply to your needs, it's hard to evaluate if it is the one for you.


----------

